

Anchoring Startups (outside the Valley) - apike
http://www.allenpike.com/2012/anchoring-startups/

======
gamechangr
What is Lululeman????

I think you're right that landing an anchor would change things. It's a little
simplistic to stop there.

I would say that landing an anchor is like a litmus test of approval for an
entire eco system.

What environment does it take to land an "anchor"???? Kind of a chicken or egg
thing....you need the schools/environement to land the anchor and you need the
anchor to perpetuate the hub??? You need silicon valley to become silicon
valley.

